# Jet Ski Trailer



## Troutman3000 (Mar 31, 2010)

Could I use a fully adjustable Jet Ski trailer to pull my 12' tin?

Could I extend the bunks little to cover any over hang??????


----------



## Froggy (Mar 31, 2010)

I think that could work, its a beefy looking rig


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 31, 2010)

200 bones. Probably get it for 150 though.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 31, 2010)

they will work just fine

worst case scenario is you'd have to extend the tounge wich isnt really a big deal


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 31, 2010)

Probably go pick it up friday then. Just level the bunks out and I am good to go right?


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 31, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Probably go pick it up friday then. Just level the bunks out and I am good to go right?


Depends on how the boat sits on the trailer, but yes it could be that simple.


----------

